# Topics > Projects >  Detection of slippery terrain with a heterogeneous team of legged robots, UC Berkeley and ETH Zurich

## Airicist

Autonomous Systems Lab, Institute of Robotics and Intelligent Systems (IRIS) at ETH Zurich, Zurich, Switzerland 

Biomimetic Millisystems Lab, University of California, Berkeley, Berkeley, California, USA

Team:

StarlETH, quadruped robot

Duncan W. Haldane, Peter Fankhauser, Roland Siegwart, Ronald S. Fearing

----------


## Airicist

Article "Big and Little Legged Robots Team Up to Conquer Terrain"

by Evan Ackerman
Junу 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Big and Little Robots Team Up to Conquer Terrain 

 Published on Jun 11, 2014




> "Detection of Slippery Terrain with a Heterogeneous Team of Legged Robots," by Duncan W. Haldane, Peter Fankhauser, Roland Siegwart, and Ronald S. Fearing, from UC Berkeley and ETH Zurich, was presented at ICRA 2014 in Hong Kong.

----------


## Airicist

Little Robot Gets Stepped On by Big Robot 

Published on Jun 11, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Cooperative detection of slippery terrain 

Published on Jun 13, 2014




> StarlETH and VelociRoACH team up to detect slippery terrain. VelociRoACH is used as a semi-disposable probe to run in advance of StarlETH to detect potential hazards.

----------

